# ehMac: Toronto



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

Ok, what's up with that ?....those treehuggers out west are getting T-shirts!!!!

Come on guys....when's the next beer session ?


----------



## mac-man6 (Oct 30, 2002)

Well I'm back from reading week, I can do something. But we'd better get talking quick or MacNutt will come and hijack this thread. 

I guess we are up for a sit down?, Fionn McCool's, Peel Pub, Mick E Fynns to name a few.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

yeah some more central would suit me.
How about Tuesday next week ?.......Fionn McCalls is good with me

Who's doing the t-shirts then ?


----------



## Eukaryotic (Jan 24, 2005)

Sounds good. Or for east-central Torontonians there's a quaint little place near Main and Gerrard called Bill's Fish & Chips. Lots of bottled beer to chose from.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

Bills ish and Chips.....hahahaha, that's just round the corner from me!
That would be an ideal place.....if you wanted a fight and needed some crack!


----------



## pimephalis (Nov 29, 2004)

Loafer said:


> Bills ish and Chips.....hahahaha, that's just round the corner from me!
> That would be an ideal place.....if you wanted a fight and needed some crack!


No kidding. That's where I live as well. I've gone by Bill's twice a day for a year and a half, and the place still frightens me.


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

lol Bill's. The problems we had with them while I was still working at Fade In: Cafe. I'll never step foot in there. But I'm up for something sometime.


----------



## Eukaryotic (Jan 24, 2005)

Ha! Yeah, once you cross over to the north side of Gerrard street there's no telling what might happen. I try and avoid that corner between the hours of 8:00PM and 5:00AM.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

The Great Waka said:


> lol Bill's. The problems we had with them while I was still working at Fade In: Cafe. I'll never step foot in there. But I'm up for something sometime.


Great Waka....you not working there anymore ?.....I thought their coffee had got better 

j/k I have been looking out for you, I guess that's why you are never there then.

Isn't Bills moving next door to the Main St Bar and Grill....or they are the same owner or something....I remember our good local City Councillor Sandra Busson kicking up a fuss about those guys.

ok, back on topic.....so is someone going to throw a date, time and place out there ?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

So...how did it go guys?

Massive town wrecking blowout? Medium sized beer-fueled bonding between committed ehmac citizens who are always available to post an opinion? Smallish but lively gathering of a dozen people of like mind?

Or was it just a tiny puff of slightly stale air by a couple of acne-ridden basement dwellers at some nondescript bar? While they both shared a single lite beer for twenty uncomfortable minutes?

Or...dare I ask...did it not even happen AT ALL???  

All bluff and bluster while safely at the keyboard...but nothing to back it up? Or are you guys not allowed out by mom when it's snowing? (it's a scary world out there, after all).

Please enlighten us.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

MacNutt said:


> So...how did it go guys?
> 
> Massive town wrecking blowout?
> Please enlighten us.



The police came an arrested everybody. Here in Ontario, policemen do more than eat donuts. They busted the party and threw everybody in jail. I made it out, cause i was the only one without an ipod, so i smacked the boombox on the cop's face and scram.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Eukaryotic said:


> Sounds good. Or for east-central Torontonians there's a quaint little place near Main and Gerrard called Bill's Fish & Chips. Lots of bottled beer to chose from.


Wow...That's just over the Main St. bridge from me,
I can't believe how close you guys are, You probably all pass each other every
day on the street and don't even realize that you all frequent ehMac.


----------



## Cerebus (Sep 9, 2003)

Eidetic, Farisfa and I were trying to get something together a couple of weeks back. We were pushing for a west end thing (seeing as we're all in the Parkdale area) but I'd be willing to hit somewhere central next Tuesday. Fionn McCools sounds good...

C


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

So what? Nothing?? 

Are you guys unable to get even three ehmaclanders in a single room for a beer or two??

From the most heavily populated region in this land???


_PuLEEEZZEEE_ don't make me say it! 

LAME-O


----------



## Cerebus (Sep 9, 2003)

Now don't everyone jump on me, but I have to agree with MacNutt here... How hard is it to go out for a beer, really!?! Eidetic, Farisfa, MacMan6, and the rest of you bunch... Less talk, more rock! I'll show up whenever, wherever (as long as it's east of Jane, west of pape, south of eglinton and north of Lake Ontario ) and I'll regale you with tales of my emails with the scammers in the classifieds section to boot!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

EXACTLY!! 

C'MON you dweebs! Crawl up out of your Mom's basements and make an attempt to gather for a beer or two. Even if it's just for a lite beer or two! 

The western contingent around here has a serious pub-crawling blowout all planned and set up. And there will be a "Part Two" about a month later! Probably even louder and more profound than the first!!

Surely you guys can match this???

Or even BEAT it? 

Or....not?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

They are from Toronto. They must conform as proper Torontonians. Resistance is _so Western...._


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

And actually crawling up into the daylight is so freakin _SCARY!!_ 

Plus...mom might not approve.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

And I've heard that it's really COLD out there still. You know...like ICE and SNOW and such!  

Maybe they could put this scary gathering off until the summer. You know..when it's all hot and sticky and bug infested out there.

No. Wait. That wouldn't be very good, either. Pretty scary in the summer too. Plus they would have to deal with all of that polloution and the massive STINK.   

Gee...no WONDER that so many of them stay holed up in their Mom's basement for most of their lives. It must be HORRIBLE outside!

Pretty much ALL year long!

Pity the poor unfortunates who are forced to live in the southern Ontario region. Our prayers go out to them.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

MacNutt said:


> So...how did it go guys?
> 
> Massive town wrecking blowout? Medium sized beer-fueled bonding between committed ehmac citizens who are always available to post an opinion? Smallish but lively gathering of a dozen people of like mind?
> 
> ...


LMFAO  

MacNutt, we Westerners will eventually pay for your relentless hassling. They have the superior numbers after all. But it is funny as hell.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

gwillikers said:


> LMFAO
> 
> MacNutt, we Westerners will eventually pay for your relentless hassling. They have the superior numbers after all. But it is funny as hell.


Yeah maybe in the next election we will elect an NDP government, that should be punishment enough for MacNutt. 

Laterz


----------



## Eukaryotic (Jan 24, 2005)

I suggest a central location (so it's fair for all) sometime next week. Fionn McCool's would be fine with me or another good central spot is The Duke of York just off Bedford. Maybe we can get a concensus. Tuesday or Wednesday at 6:00ish?

E


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

MacNutt, what is wrong with you?


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

macnutt is showing off his profound ignorance, again, except this time he comes across as a dick.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

If the timing wasn't so bad for me (time of year, and with the baby coming and all) I'd actually like to drive down for a weekend and tour TO again -- maybe some time near the end of summer and check out the new Apple store as well.

I tried to get something going in Ottawa, but I don't think there's enough people interested... although I do believe there was one that did get together, but that was before I had a car and had to rely on public transportation.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

OK....after my massive hard drive failure and a week of no online action I am back.....and ready for a beer or 2.

So Tuesday, Fionn McCalls (or whatever) ? 8pm ?

Are we good with that ?

How are we going to spot one another ?

Are we expecting a big Main/Gerrard contingent ??
"BIlls Fish 'n' Chips Massive"


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey Trout, are you bringing your laptop....show off some of your computer renderings ?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Is it Fion Mcall or Fionn Macool?

I found this link to Fionn Macool:
http://www.fionnmaccoolstoronto.com/
(An Irish pub downtownish/St. Lawrence Marketish)

I haven't been out in awhile but that Fionn Macool place looks like a micro
brewery Amsterdam style recipe type overpriced tourist trap kind of bar.
(Although I don't think it has a micro brewery)

If the weather was nicer...
I'd suggest a patio bar in either Queen West, The Beaches or Greek town.


----------



## pimephalis (Nov 29, 2004)

Loafer said:


> OK....after my massive hard drive failure and a week of no online action I am back.....and ready for a beer or 2.
> 
> So Tuesday, Fionn McCalls (or whatever) ? 8pm ?
> 
> ...


I would be in like flynn, except for the fact I'll be away for the first half of next week. If things get postponed, I'd love to join some fellow east-enders for a beer.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> Hey Trout, are you bringing your laptop....show off some of your computer renderings ?


i'm swamped at work right now and can't have a social life until the 24th, as that's when everything i've been working on for the past three months is due.  i'll be working evenings and weekends and i imagine there'll even be some all nighters in there too. the only time i can even post is when i hit save on the 549.3MB photoshop file i'm working on.

i'll try to make it for round two though.


----------



## Cerebus (Sep 9, 2003)

I'm in. And I've forwarded the info to Farsifa and Eidetic too.

C


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Cerebus said:


> I'm in. And I've forwarded the info to Farsifa and Eidetic too.


What's the date/time/place then? Maybe a Westsider like me will be DT. (I'll be at the Apple seminars at the Courtyard Marriott on the 17th.)


----------



## Eukaryotic (Jan 24, 2005)

I think the plan is Tuesday, March 15th, Fionn MacCool's pub. I suggested 6:00, Loafer says 8:00, so I'm countering with 7:00. I'm not exactly sure where the pub is but I think it's in the market area downtown.

E


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Eukaryotic said:


> I'm not exactly sure where the pub is but I think it's in the market area downtown.












I know where it is. It's on the Esplanade, right next to the Esplanade Bier Market between the Hummingbird Centre and the Olde Spaghetti Factory. Big parking garage across the street.









I'll have to see if my wife will let me out that night.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Okay then. It looks, on the surface at least, like a few of you obviously superior central types might actually put together a modest crowd for this TO shindig.

Good ON ya!! 

Bout freakin time, too.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

As long as work holds off on tuesday I should be able to make it.
Do I need to hold an apple or something ?  so people know who to look for ?

7pm right ?......I'm easy with 6pm if everyone would prefer to meet after work


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

This may be a little cheekey as I'm the new guy here, but how about some Ottawa action?
I could start a new thread if there is any interest.
Cheers


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

I know MannyP is from Ottawa.....and is a huge fan of beer from what I understand.....you might have a date there !


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I think an Ottawa thread is in order.  I know PGant, Kosh, Strongblade, VertiGoGo and a couple of others are from here.

And yes, I like beer.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I thought VertiGoGo was a Vancouverite?


----------



## Cerebus (Sep 9, 2003)

So is this on or what? I'm tied up Tuesday night from 7 to possibly as late as 11, but I'm going to be just around the corner from Fionn's and will stop in if anyone else is going to be there. Otherwise Wed will work. The Duke of York is good too.

Whatever the decision is, post it in a new threat with the title EhMac Toronto: and then the date, time and place for all to see since things are getting buried in this thread....

C


----------



## Eukaryotic (Jan 24, 2005)

Is there even a critical mass of people interested? Doesn't seem like there is a good consensus.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm still trying to figure out if this is still on...the location is not too far from where I live so I can do it.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I'll wait until the May or June daytime patio season, Enjoy your green beers.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

ahhhh crap guys
I'm sorry......I was out all day at meetings so couldn't get online.......and then I was taking care of my pregnant wife as she's been feeling a bit low lately.

sorry to all for not making it.
Maybe a Main/Gerrard meet up would be easier for people in this area if you guys want, be nice to meet some guys in the neighbourhood.

Hope it was good for those who could make it.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Loafer said:


> ...Maybe a Main/Gerrard meet up would be easier for people in
> this area if you guys want, be nice to meet some guys in the neighbourhood...


That would be fine with me,
Perhaps a stroll down to Feathers for a pint of Tartan or a Nut Brown ale.
I haven't been down to Kingston road in ages, Is Carlos Murphy's still there?

I'm not sure about Bills fish and chips


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

i will show up if the getogether is on a monday, wednesday or friday. What we should do is , one week, have the meeting on the East, next month on the west, and then downtown. Whoever can make it to either, there you go. i would show up in all 3, if i can.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Toronto is too big when you live in Oakville.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

gmark2000 said:


> Toronto is too big when you live in Oakville.


Toronto is too big period at the moment,
Once the weather gets nicer though... Toronto will get smaller...Don't ask me how...It just does.


----------



## pimephalis (Nov 29, 2004)

dolawren said:


> That would be fine with me,
> Perhaps a stroll down to Feathers for a pint of Tartan or a Nut Brown ale.
> I haven't been down to Kingston road in ages, Is Carlos Murphy's still there?
> 
> I'm not sure about Bills fish and chips


I'm in. Name the time, date an place, and I'll be there to buy a round.


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

I'm in for whatever. I think we need someone to just pick a date and place and do it. And see how many people bite. And I suggest that a new thread be created in that case. And I officially suggest that the person to do this not be me  .


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

pimephalis said:


> I'm in. Name the time, date an place, and I'll be there to buy a round.


right, I'm in!!!!
freeeeeee beeerrrrrr MMMmmmmmmm

oh I guess I'll buy a round too then 

but I must say I'm more a fan of Paddy O'Farrells.....potato nachoes....MMMmmmm
Although if we had more than 2 people come out there would be a shortage of seats


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm gonna resurrect this because it's patio weather now. If anything we should have a Toronto MUG at the Yorkdale session on June 18th.


----------



## Cerebus (Sep 9, 2003)

That's not a bad idea... so everyone heads up to Yorkdale to check out the store and then retire to one of the bars in the mall for beers afterwards? Are there any patios up there?


----------

